# Tokyo Preview: Nissan Land Glider Concept A Zero Emissions City Car Solution



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Most certainly one of the wildest concept cars set to debut at the Tokyo Auto Show (and that's saying a lot) is the Nissan Land Glider Concept. The cockpit design is very much a cockpit, looking more like something you might fly off an aircraft carrier than drive around congested urban streets. There is room for both a passenger and a driver, with the two occupants sitting in front of and behind each other – much like on the Volkswagen L1 Concept that recently debuted at the Frankfurt Auto Show.

The vehicle is a zero-emissions one and is powered by two electric motors and lithium-ion batteries.

As for the structure, it is designed to operate more like a motorcycle, but with wheels and tires that can lean up to 17 degrees. Thanks to an advanced gyroscopic computer system, however, the vehicle can stay mostly upright, while a leaning motion by the driver can shift the car's center of gravity. This setup, combined with an advanced system that controls power output to the wheels allows the Land Glider to, "…turn sharply at nearly any speed."

More: *Tokyo Preview: Nissan Land Glider Concept A Zero Emissions City Car Solution* on AutoGuide.com


----------

